# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  !!!!!Méga sos une semaine pour le sauver ; rott mâle  OK femelles, extra enfants (65)

## lorette65

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Dinosau
*Type:* Rottweiler
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 
Dépt 88

Dinosau male rott de 2007 cherche sa famille. 
 Ok males et femelles, ...
 Pas de chat

 Dinosau se retrouve une nouvelle fois dans l'urgence, et a rejoint sa FA dans les Vosges...  

 Pour rappel son passé :
 J'étais en urgence tragique, avec eutha soit 8 jours, ma famille ne pouvait plus me garder et n'avait rien trouvé pour moi...
 Une FA a été trouvée dans l'urgence mais Dinosau ne se faisait pas à la vie en appartement. Avec l'accord de l'association Droit De Vivre, nous avons demander qu'il rejoigne une autre famille le temps que la FA déménage.
 Donc une personne a été trouvé et il a pris Dinosau chez lui. 
 Hors cette personne n'était pas bonne du tout.... pour rester gentille...  histoire à suivre.... 

 Aujourd'hui Dinosau cherche SA famille pour la vie. 
 Maison avec jardin. 
 PAS de chat.

 Contact Christine Vélard association DDV Droit de Vivre
 Tel : 07.86.48.64.50



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...message_bubble

----------


## rottdondon

Bonsoir a tous 

prenez une longue inspiration destresser je suis sa nouvelle maman

----------


## Vegane7

Merci Rottdondon !
C'est génial !!

----------


## rottdondon

mais de rien moi aussi je trouve ca genial de pouvoir le sauver plus qu a attendre le co voiturage et qu il arrive chez nous on a hate qu il arrive

----------


## rottdondon

> Berengere Rapeneau J ai un plan qqn pour faire Tarbes Mont de marsan ensuite départ mercredi matin m'ont de marsan angouleme ...je cherche un hébergement pour m'ont de marsan .J attends des réponses et ensuite il me faut une suite pour mercredi au départ d Angoulême
> Jaime · Répondre · 
> 
> Je transmets la proposition à Déanna.
> Peu probable qu'une FA habilitée soit trouvée ; demander à la spa de MDM???


bonjour il faudrait prendre contact avec Deana (je viens de l avoir au tel) au plus vite par telephone pour tout s inchronyser et voir ce qu il manque comme troncons et qui pourrait eventuellement accueillir le loulou pour une nuit merci de nous aider car on a peur pour lui et on ne voudrait pas le pire car nous l attendons vivement nous voulons lui sauver la vie merci encore

----------


## KeyQueen

Au cas où je suis d'Yvetot (76), si je peux aider en tant que FA ou autre !

----------


## pim

je suis du 33 limite 47 je peux prendre le prendre en fa pour faire relais avec la personne qui fait durance noeux les mines j ai vu qu il etait ok femelle est il ok enfants?

----------


## lorette65

Edit ; je note votre proposition
Il manquerait le covoiturage Tarbes/Durance  :Frown: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui, extra enfants!
Vous avez permis de détention? Merci

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci de me transmettre par MP un téléphone pour vous joindre au cas ou...

----------


## partenaire77

Difficile de trouver la fin du covoiturage sans avoir trouvé la FA et difficile de trouver une FA sans la fin du covoiturage mais si vous pouviez donner une date butoir pour le départ de sa FA temporaire quelqu'un se déciderait peut être.
Si une pension est envisagée, ce serait possible de voir avec le SPA de Poitiers ?

----------


## caro.caval

bonjour, je remets ici le message que j'ai posté sur fcbk : je peux faire Orléans -> Paris OU Paris -> Compiègne (mais pas le temps pour faire la totalité) tous les jours jusque vendredi

Rottdondon a mon numéro de téléphone (je viens de lui parler).

Pour info, j'ai cage, muselière et attestation de formation "chiens catégorisés".

----------


## Vegane7

Je peux également payer l'autre partie du covoit pour dépanner et sauver Dinosau.

----------


## lorette65

Info de dernière minute des propriétaires : Dinozzo hostile ++ envers les chats

----------


## partenaire77

et c'est un problème, pour son placement chez rottdondon ?

----------


## lorette65

Je ne sais pas si elle a des chats
En tout cas, ça pourrait poser problème pour FA transitoire(s) covoiturage...

----------


## arden56

je cite Sandrine Richer : le chien arrivera ce soir chez ses adoptants;

(je n'en sais pas plus.)

----------


## Vegane7

Mais il est chez Rottdondon ou pas ?

----------


## lorette65

Aucune idée!

----------


## adelyne

je n'ai pas de nouvelles depuis hier.

Cela laisserait penser que c'est le trajet que j'avais trouvé car aujourd'hui mais aucune certitude

----------


## Vegane7

Voici ce que j'ai reçu comme précision via FB concernant Dinosau :

"Coucou, pour le rott Dinosau de Tarbes, c'est Sandy M. (elle a commenté quelques posts sur la publication d'Arden) qui  le prends sous son aile, je ne connais par contre pas son pseudo rescue,  il me semble avoir vu qu'elle a déjà un Rott."

----------


## lorette65

C'est bien Sandy qui l'a adopté mais elle n'a pas de rott ; elle a une femelle autre race...

----------


## Vegane7

D'accord.
J'espère que Rottdondon pourra sauver un autre chien à la place de Dinosau du coup.

----------


## adelyne

sandy m c'est rottdondon

----------


## lorette65

Envoyez un mail à Déanna Martin ; c'est elle qui a placé le chien.
Elle doit bien avoir des nouvelles!

----------


## lorette65

Trouvé sur FB
Sandy Marchalet voila dinozzo et sa nouvelle copine daisy

----------


## Vegane7

Merci pour la photo !
Entre-temps, j'ai envoyé un mail à Deanna

----------


## partenaire77

Il y a une demande de covoiturage vers sa nouvelle famille, de Nancy à Mulhouse dans le groupe "covoiturage animalier" sur Facebook.

----------


## lorette65

sa nouvelle famille?

----------


## Matth88

N'en déplaise à certain ce joli Rottoto DINOZZO est arrivé chez moi en FA car il a eu une altercation mortelle entre Dinozzo et le chat de Rottdondon qui c'est déroulé devant les enfants qui en ont eu peur donc Rottdondon ne pouvait plus le garder 
Donc il est chez moi.

----------


## arden56

> N'en déplaise à certain ce joli Rottoto DINOZZO est arrivé chez moi en FA car il a eu une altercation mortelle entre Dinozzo et le chat de Rottdondon qui c'est déroulé devant les enfants qui en ont eu peur donc Rottdondon ne pouvait plus le garder 
> Donc il est chez moi.




Très contente que ce "gros" nours est une solution autre que celle entrevue .... (je parle de l'eutha, bien évidement.) 
Question Matth 88 , vous dites ...FA... , le loulou est toujours à l'adoption ou adopté ? Devons nous le relancer ou clore ? 
Merci


Je suis bien désolée pour le minou de Rottdondon, c'est un grand malheur.

----------


## Matth88

Enfaîte on le considère en FA pendant 2 mois afin de voir si tout sa passe bien et si tout est ok on l'adopte

----------


## partenaire77

Dans un partage Facebook du 18 mars que je viens de recevoir, il est indiqué en urgence euthanasie et risquant la fourrière dans une semaine s'il ne trouve pas une FA ou adoptant.

----------


## lorette65

?? Quelqu'un pour nous éclairer?
Pourrait-on avoir le lien svp, partenaire 77

----------


## partenaire77

Publication de Les sales Gosses/urgences/Sauvetages ALF.
Il n'y a pas beaucoup de précisions mais il semble d'après certains commentaires que j'ai fini par trouver qu'il y aurait un problème de logement et que la FA souhaiterait le récupérer après avoir déménagé.

----------


## lorette65

FB de DDV : "solution en cours"...

----------


## Kélyan88

Je remonte ce post car Dinozzo se retrouve une nouvelle fois dans l'urgence 
En faite j'était sa FA sur Mulhouse mais Dinozzo ayant vécu une bonne partie de sa vie dans un garage ne se fesait pas à sa vie dans un petit appartement 
Donc en accord avec DDV nous avons demander qu'il rejoigne une autre famille le temps que l'on déménage 
Donc une personne à été trouver et il a pris Dinozzo chez lui 
Hors cette personne n'était pas clean du tout et apparemment fessait du trafic de chien 
Et la justice c'est intéressait à ce monsieur et le procureur à retirer tout les chiens qu'il avait 
dont Dinozzo, une staff et 2 bouledogue 
Hier le procureur à fait euthanasier la staff et voulais faire euthanasier Dinozzo aussi mais DDV à obtenu un délais de 48H 
Ayant donc déménager depuis je suis près à le reprendre chez moi mais avec mon déménagement j'ai plus les sous pour allez le chercher donc il nous faudrait un dons de 100€ environs pour faire le trajets et lui acheter ce qu'il faut pour sont accueil

----------


## Jade01

Bonjour , 

Ménage effectué et sujet déplacé. Dans quel département se trouve Dinozzo actuellement ?

----------


## Kélyan88

Dinozzo se trouve dans le 03 mais nous avons pu trouver les fond nécessaire pour que je puisse allez le chercher donc normalement demain une fois l'argent reçu je part faire les 800km aller-retour pour le chercher

----------


## Vegane7

Entendu Kélyan.
Tenez-nous au courant de la suite, merci !

----------


## lorette65

Je relis le post de A à Z : que de changements de FA pour ce loulou  :Frown: 
J'avoue ne plus rien comprendre...
Est-il toujours sous DDV?
En tout cas, les coordonnées de l'entête du post sont erronées car plus sous Appa équidés..
Si quelqu'un a plus d'infos...
Merci

----------


## arden56

Post relancé avec l'accord de DDV de Christine.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## lorette65

merci arden  :Smile:

----------


## arden56

__________ RE Moi le rototo DINOSAU __________
 dept 88

 Dinosau male rott de 2007 cherche sa famille. 
 Ok males et femelles, 
 Pas de chat

 Dinosau se retrouve une nouvelle fois dans l'urgence, et a rejoint sa FA dans les Vosges...  

 Pour rappel son passé :
 J'étais en urgence tragique, avec eutha soit 8 jours, ma famille ne pouvait plus me garder et n'avait rien trouvé pour moi...
 Une FA a été trouvée dans l'urgence mais Dinosau ne se faisait pas à la  vie en appartement. Avec l'accord de l'association Droit De Vivre, nous  avons demander qu'il rejoigne une autre famille le temps que la FA  déménage.
 Donc une personne a été trouvé et il a pris Dinosau chez lui. 
 Hors cette personne n'était pas bonne du tout.... pour rester gentille...  histoire à suivre.... 

 Aujourd'hui Dinosau cherche SA famille pour la vie. 
 Maison avec jardin. 
 PAS de chat.

 Contact Christine Vélard association DDV Droit de Vivre
 Tel : 07.86.48.64.50



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Kélyan88

Donc Dinozzo est pas Dinosau rhoooo  lol
Est bien arrivé chez nous hier soir après les 800km aller retour je n'avais plus la force de venir mettre des nouvelles lol 
D'ailleurs j'était pas le seul qui était fatigué ... 
Sauf que monsieur nous a reveillé à 3h00 du mat pour qu'on puisse le sortir

----------


## Kélyan88

Ballade du jour !!

----------


## caro.

*il est adopté ou en FA ?*

----------


## Kélyan88

En FA le top pour lui serait une maison avec jardin

----------


## lorette65

up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kélyan88

Je remonte avec une mauvaise nouvelle 
Dinozzo ne se fait toujours pas à la vie en appartement il a besoin d'espace pour faire sa petite vie tranquille donc une nouvelle Fa est rechercher en urgence

----------


## Kélyan88

Up ! c'est urgent on veut pas qui est de catastrophe !!!

----------


## Vegane7

Avez-vous créé un FB pour lui ?
Avez-vous contacté Eric Marouani de l'asso Rottweiler Adoption ?

----------


## Kélyan88

Christine de DDV à peut être une piste pour Dinozzo et non nous n'avons contacter personne 
D'ailleurs vu comment on nous a reçu la première fois qu'on n'as demander de l'aide je ferai pas 2 fois la même erreurs

----------


## lorette65

Bonjour,

Qu'en est-il à ce jour?
Merci

----------


## Kélyan88

Dinozzo est en pension dans le Doubs (25) en attente d'une famille

----------


## arden56

relancé

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## lorette65

Toujours en attente d'une famille

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Kélyan88

Dinozzo nous à quitté emporté par une maladie mais je n'en sais pas plus

----------


## Vegane7

Pauvre chien...
Un peu jeune tout de même pour partir

----------


## Kélyan88

Il est décédé des suites d'une torsions d'estomac et ils lui ont diagnostiqué des calculs Rénaux

----------


## lily130/8

pauvre loulou  :Frown:

----------


## Vegane7



----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## teddy82

Tendre et doux repos beau Dinosau ::

----------


## breton67

pauvret balloté d un coté a l autre , tu n as vraiment pas eu de chance , quelle tristesse ,merci a ceux qui ont essayé de t aider 
au revoir bonhomme

----------

